# Best way to organise theatre break in london



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Was just looking for a bit of advice.

It's my mum's 65th birthday later in the week and for her pressie, my sister and I want to book for the three of us to go and see Mamma Mia in London (we saw it in Bristol in January but my mum was unable to come due to having just had an op on her back).  

Obviously we don't just need to sort out tickets, we need to sort out travel up to London too and perhaps something for during the day whilst we're up there - such as going on the London Eye - so we would be looking also to perhaps book one night's accomodation.

Does anyone know anywhere that puts together such packages (without being hideous prices).. I know sometimes you get offers in national/local papers, but I've got none to hand.  Or what the best way of going about sorting it all out ourselves - are we best trying to sort everything individually or to look for a ready made up package.  

We will plan to leave from Bristol as I figured, London is straight up the M4 from here.

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Have you tried superbreak?  They do theatre breaks with travel and accomodation.  You can choose different price brackets etc for accomodation and theatre tickets.  Worth a try, have used them for other breaks in the past and have been good service.

During my 2 cycles of IVF in London I went to We Will Rock You, Phantom and Dirty Dancing!  Dirty Dancing was the best eperience by far and would go again tomorrow if i could........

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lastminute.com do some pretty good deals for packages.  

For hotel only try laterooms.co.uk and for resturants toptable.co.uk

Have a lovely weekend.


----------

